# State recod tarpon



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Itwas a unusle day at the Bogue pier ........

I had hooked up with two tarpon 

We were spoting pods of 100lb + tarpon allday 

About 3pm my best bud Jesse calls me and said eny fish gitin hooked 

I said ya dude theres tarpon every were .....he said come and get me .....so i went and got him

4:30 pm he rig baloons and a big blue and sends it down the beach 

then the tarpon strikes 

we watched him breech....Holy poo I yelld thats a bigin

1 and a half houers later he had the monster next to the pier 4 of our kingin buds were there with gaffs ...... it took 6 of us to git him over the pier

on the way down the pier i couldent sop looking at it . one of our elders{johny} said that it was 165lbs

the pier scall said 169lbs

he wanted a ofical weight

so jesse and his dad loaded it in the truck a took off down the island with me speeding to catch up

We get to the scall and the old man was shocked 

175lbs the new state record


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

IMO thats a waste of a beautiful fish....


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I agree with Chris, and this story has been worn out on other boards.

Good catch but a bad decision to not release. IMO that is.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I see*

That you have ran out of people on Red Drum to tell your story to....I wanted to reply to some of that guys post on Red Drum but I was banned from that board for being shall we say too honest with my feelings.....Did you see the movie Shark Tales?..Just a thought but judgeing from your spelling I think you guys should spend more time in school and less time fishing...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

just out of curiosity how tall is your buddy jesse? helped a guy catch one on apache last summer that was longer than me and I'm about 6'2 just curious to see what size similarites there may be, also approximately how big were the scales?


----------



## 97WAHOO (Sep 1, 2005)

Sad fact is, he graduated from our fine NC public school system.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok, state record Tarpon...but it's a dead fish now. I don't get it...


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I dont see what the big deal is with the killing of this fish. How else is he suppose to weigh it for the record. THis is a once in a lifetime fish. Are tarpon on the down fall? Are we running out of them? I think keeping a fish like this is ok. Once in a lifetime...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

its a personal deal to me.....I could care less about the record personally, and the feeling of watching a giant fish like that swim away is like no other


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I guess not.*

I think people are just tired of hearing him talk about it.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree im tired of hearin about it. But i dont see anything wrong with keepin a fish like that.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

depends on what he did with the carcass...I never heard. Was it mounted or just trashed?


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

I read that he was going to have it mounted. I agree it could have been set free, but also agree on the once in a lifetime deal. Being a state record holder has got to make ya feel good though. I think all the piers should become official weigh stations this way a giant like that could still be recorded and released. And if you want it mounted, all you have to do is get the correct measurements and have a replica made.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

thats what we did with the one at apache, measured, took a scale as a souvenir and watched her swim away


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

You have the scale of the GREAT WHITE


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Everytime some one reports a once in a lifetime fish on the internet people jump all over them. It is a shame that we can't let people have a good feeling about catching a trophy fish without telling them what we think is wrong. If it is a legal catch, please keep it to yourself or if you have to say something, email the person and keep it between the two of you. I feel sure they throw most of these fish back but kept this one because of the size. JMHO

Ken


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i agree ken, thats why i never said anything bad about it. Since he wanted a mount and wanted the record thats cool. If he had just trashed the fish though he would deserve to get blasted.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

you can get mounts from pictures...also it may be a once in a lifetime fish but theres plenty of 200lb tarpon caught in the sound every year...i dont think the feeling about having the state record of 175 or whatever pounds would be that great knowing there is much bigger ones caught on a pretty regular basis...those fish are IMO the greatest fish that swim....and should be preserved and be released to fight again...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Chris there are two tyupes of mounts. Skin and cast mounts. Now for a cast you get a casting of a different fish(they have to make a mold) if you use a picture, then they paint it for you. Skin mounts are your fish and you have the real thing. OH have you ever been tied to a 'poon?? I have caught my share and a pier caught is about as hard as it gets.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Great fish,but this story has been beat to death on many tackle boards by the Jesse himself. Now, we have Matt doing it here for us to enjoy all over again.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*sad*

poor fish had a lot of livin left and someone wanted a mount.a replica works just the same your catch is released to be caught again and you have the satisfaction of the fight and the glory that your man enough to release such a pretty fish either mount is gonna cost a ton.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Digger said:


> OH have you ever been tied to a 'poon?? .



yep....definately wasnt a big one..about 15 pounds...IMO the greatest fish i ever caught(certainly not the biggest)...i released it...and if i catch one this year....you can bet ur life that fish will be released...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Looks like there are a few hackles going up on this thread. Keep it civil, folks.

And I release probably 90% of the fish I catch, especially the big ones. But if the angler is within the law, there's no reason to jump on him for a kill.

Now somebody who needlessly kills fish day in and day out is a jerk. But taking a rare trophy maybe once every few years? Come on.

And I've never caught a tarpon. Hell, I've never even _seen_ a tarpon except at the Virginia Aquarium.  It was so embarassing when they escorted me out and took my rod away from me...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep.......*

Dead Horse...........


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Well now, from what I just read on this thread. And if I ever catch the big one. I think I'll just take a picture and post that and maybe the date.
For now I'll just keep fishing and stay in school.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*what ever*

???????????????????????????????????

What gives guys some of thes coments sound like you part of PETA

1. I never post on red drum

2. the fish was dead when he got to the pier because he choked himself

3. I hope the coment was not about me .....about gradguating from a N.C school

4.I was trying to make a positiv post to get a pssitive respons

5 Chill out ....... Jesse is the best fiherman iv met

6 don't take it personl.....if yall cant say anything nice don't say anything at all

Ps this is the first Forum bord iv ever posted on .... I didin't know This was all over the web


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Chris i can sorta appreciate you sayin sorta...... but i mean, well you make it sound like you've never made a "*mistake into your cooler before * before, and that one wasnt even close to a citation let alone a record so i'm not really sure how credible you are.


he was within the law, which for me, means that if i have my own opinions about it, esp if they are negative should be directed to my friends over a beer, not at someone who was fishing. he didnt break the law so not my place to say anything to him negative, never know when someone might not appreciate a smartass remark....



as far as the catch, awesome, i'm happy for him, I honestly am very happy for him, from what i've heard landin a poon on da beach or on a pier is very difficult. as far as the story, I too have heard it god knows how many a time, but roger that SurfRat am sure tired of hearing it. all i know is that any lucky basturd can catch a huge fish once or twice, im much more respectful to those old farts that get up and do it everyday. i'd rather be consistant in the things i do in my life than sensational once. And i'd rather fish(meaning tail their trucks to the secret honey hole) with some of the moderators on this board before one fish earned any actual respect from me. but like i said, to "jesse of bogue" like i've seen so much on RDT, thats a very nice catch, awesome and way to go.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Tarpon are great fish. A Tarpon from a pier is an awsome fish. A state record tarpon from a pier is just plain .......uh real awsome! That fish was Jesse's and he has the right to do what he wants with it. If I were to catch a potential state record Tarpon from a pier I would try to beach it, take pictures and then watch it swim away for someone else to catch. Then I would have just as many memories. Oh yea did I mention I did just that this past summer.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes great fish, great catch, and I can only dream of even hooking one of those fish, let alone landing one!

Dont you have to keep it for the record to count? Like many of the giant cow stripers that are in the books now. Just like the one landed off AI from the sand. If you are within the law than you are just that.. *legal*.

I would imagine the NC public high school comment was in reference to the fact that you type at light speed and don't bother to look over your post and try to see what you have typed


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

He's legal, half of you would do the same thing if you had a potential record. Long as its not a regular occurance of wasting a fish its fine. Buzzards gotta eat same as sharks and crabs. Get over the jealousy, personally Im tired of hearing Jesse spout off but hes not the only one Im tired of hearing too. Im sure none of yall that have said it was wrong to keep the fish, have no fish in the freezer from way back from who knows when. Kind of like telling a kid he has shoot his first deer with immobilization drugs, just long enough to take pics. Grow up and let him have his glory so he'll shut up n move on.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Yep I guess we are all legends in our own minds to some extent.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I can vouch for the fact that a pier caught tarpon is one of the hardest catches possible.. His record is "on the record".. I love seeing a youngen catch a big fish,and he will treasure that throughout his life,no matter how much folks tread on him,and beat him down with thier jealousy.. The guy that caught the world record striper went through a similar ordeal,maybe even worse,but I'm sure he still has the memory of catching that fish in his mind to this day..

Not taking sides,but as an observer on the "other boards",this is the conclussion I have drawn from the negetive post launched at this youngen.. Granted,he has "crowed" enough about this "one catch wonder",and maybe that is what it is.. Although,after reading some of his post,even though he is brash and very defensive with his return post,I don't think this will be his last catch,and IMO think he will eventually be VERY CONSISTANT at catching big fish..

I am quite sure he will not kill more tarpon in the future.. If I had it to go through again,I would not have killed the one and only one I caught off a pier in the early 80's either.. Made a mount from the cast of that fish.. Can make this promise "the excitement of the moment" can make even the most conservative minded of us,myself included, all think twice if it is a state or world record.. 

This thread is similar to a thread I saw on SOL on two different occasions,and as Flea said,in so many words earlier,if this continues to put a "sharp stick" into other posters eyes WE WILL put a hault to it...

Well,Big Worm,I can't type that fast,so what excuse do I use with my spelling????


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

DD to hear you talk you misspell every other word you type, but I rarely see a misspelled word in your posts, and usually they are more difficult ones. Now misspelling words like scale multiple times is kind of bad. A typo is one thing, but multiple misspellings of the same word is kind of bad. I think people should make an effort to spell correctly, especially since we have a spellchecker on here. It makes reading posts easier and faster. It is also hard to take somebody seriously when you can barely read what they are typing. Personally I'm not a fan of spending an extra ten minutes trying to figure out what somebody is saying. An extra minute spent reading over your post would save everyone some trouble. It prevents the wrong impressions being given. We had the same problem with Crabby and Clinder before, and now Clinder is a valued member because he takes a little time to check his posts.
*end of soapbox speech*


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wait a minute, we have spellchecker on this site?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah...you have to download it first and it only works with IE but we have it. Top right corner of the post box


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Matt, tell your bud great fish for me 
Sad thing is my Spell Chicken is broked so I hope I don't get tossed,, thang is I gots the Southern speller so it says all my spullen is right,, just them yankies don't know hows to spoke Southern Style.
Speakn of Fish stories,,, ya'll want to hear my Big Cobia story again?? :--|


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cobia, i thought that thing was a damn catfish...


thanks for bringing yourself into the mix shootah. my dear god this cold front did make it winter on the boards too eh?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

DD, I am not talented at spelling myself but I do try and make sure I get things sort of close. I was not trying to come down on him in a personal way at all, truly, not my style. Just makes things a bit easier to read when you get them kinda close is all.

Was not trying to attack him personally...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

spellin southren is ok, completely butchering words makes posts a [email protected]#$& to read


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

MAN! You guys in the NC board are tough. Not only do I need to know how to fish, now I need to worry about my spelling....Geeeeezzzzzz.
I apologize if my grammar is bad ahead of time.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

jjaachapa said:


> MAN! You guys in the NC board are tough. Not only do I need to know how to fish, now I need to worry about my spelling....Geeeeezzzzzz.
> I apologize if my grammar is bad ahead of time.


we're not that bad, but if it takes me an extra 10 minutes to figure out what you are sayin, there's something wrong. I'll admit, poor spelling is a pet peeve of mine, but I let it slide usually cause typos happen to everyone. One every other word is excessive though, and could be corrected by 2 minutes to review the post


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Saying this with all honesty,BR..*

I can't spell in many cases,and spell checkers or "chickens" as Shooter said,do me no good if I can't even get the thing to come close to recognising what I'm spelling...  Many times I know a word and what it means and can't even get the first few letters close enough to look it up in a dictionary..  So,many times I will X that word and try to compensate by using another similar.. Flathead gives me h$ll about it,but we still get along,even though he has to decipher bout every post I put up..  

You brought up Clinder.. Even though his spelling wasn't that great,or maybe it was typo's... I could tell from his post after a while that he was a decent fisherman,and knew some chit from the actual content of his post.. He was just different because he fished a different area with different techniques.. Personally I learn from post like that.. Possibly using the techniques to use on fish like cobes as well as drum.. 

A few of the folks that I learned to fish from could barely speak proper english,let alone type it...  

They *claim* I'm a "moderator" on this board  and really have no problem with misspelled words.. Have no problem with someone that can't spell that well,as long as the word can be sounded out easily,cause IMHO, think the English language has too many contradictions in spelling..

CONTENT of the post is what REALLY COUNTS IMO.. 

PS you do have a "most valid point" about re-reading the post before ya push the button though.. Making the post READABLE is what really counts.. Also,if you screw up and push the button,there is an edit button to fix the problem as well..  Big Worm,I was in no way saying you were tryin to poke his eye out..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Flathead gives me h$ll about it,but we still get along,even though he has to decipher bout every post I put up..


Thar ya go agin.Trashin' me in public. Now ,how kin a man spel "decipher" be havin' eeny trubble wid spelin' ?   

I too have read this post about the tarpon all over many boards but have never responded until now.

The catch was legal.We are a nation of laws.That was all that was required of the angler by this system of government under which we all must co-exist.Period.

Catch and release is both a personal freedom and a moral issue.History shows that those trying to restrict personal freedoms might be invited to their own tea party.And no government on the face of the earth has been able to successfully legislate morality.

While DD can't spell a lick,he's still a quality angler.He's probably spent more hours on a pier than all the rest of us(excluding Russell) combined and he only has *ONE* tarpon in his life to show for it.I belonged to the Surfside Flaot fishing Association in Surfside Beach SC for many years.A local angler there,who worked on that pier and fished it nearly every day,caught one and it is mounted in the tackle shop.

The point is,while DD is wayyyyyyyyy over 50 and Harold is now in his 60s,they only caught one tarpon from the planks.Jesse,being 16 or so,caught the NC record.Statistically,he might not ever catch another one from an NC pier.

There will always be some folks who are jealous of his catch but there will also be some more tolerate folks who will be floating a big blue/pinfish next July/August trying to break his record.That's life.I hope Jesse has learned from it all.


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

not to do any bashing but......... I never saw a post from him before he caught that fish now he has been a bucket mouth I read his post on the other site and some times I just want to zap it !he sometimes just doesn't use his grey matter but we all have to think back when we were 16 .. did we ?? I hate to think what would have been said to me back then ..you know when we were to be seen and not heard !!


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Big Worm said:


> DD, I am not talented at spelling myself but I do try and make sure I get things sort of close. I was not trying to come down on him in a personal way at all, truly, not my style. Just makes things a bit easier to read when you get them kinda close is all.
> 
> Was not trying to attack him personally...


I must agree also. A couple of these posts are so bad it is hard to take them seriouly.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*My posts*



Shooter said:


> Matt, tell your bud great fish for me
> Sad thing is my Spell Chicken is broked so I hope I don't get tossed,, thang is I gots the Southern speller so it says all my spullen is right,, just them yankies don't know hows to spoke Southern Style.
> Speakn of Fish stories,,, ya'll want to hear my Big Cobia story again?? :--|



Thats right Bro 


Gitter done 


I went to the school that teachs Red Neck Ed

as far as my spellins ......if its toomuch truble to read them don't worry about them ......I mean I'm just a back woods hick Right........b3btuner

But i know what your saying B3btuner ......pm me and ill tell you my story

Ill try to spell better in new post 

As for jesse He dos talk trash alot but I was 16 to and so were yall


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow. This is going to be a long post on my behalf.

Ok, I am definately going to say that this is a pretty cool site, and that I do not want to rustle annnny feathers here. I simply want to set the record straight for a few things that people keep bringing up. I dont think clearing the air is a bad thing.

K, here goes.


1) If you look back at any of the other sites, I do not talk rashly. I do not curse, I do not go after people beligerantly.

2) Look back at the "other sites" at the posts about my one fish, and you will see that NONE, i repeat, NONE of them were started by me.

People keep saying they are tired of hearing about it, well to tell the truth so am I. 

So stop bringing it up, ok? I dont, other people do. I am not going to bring it up every 5 minutes like other people keep doing. And it gets anoying, because any way i try to clear the air of confusion, someone has to come back and slander me.

3) Why did I kill it?

Because i wanted to. And because a fish like that doesnt happen.

And to whoever thinks I depleated the entire population of Tarpon in North Carolina, You are seriously, seriously mistaken.

If you want to get mad about people killing tarpon, go talk to the netters that throw DEAD fish back everyday.

4) What did I do with the fish?

I donated it to Marine Fisheries, and they are doing MANY studies on it, to figure out many things, like..

age, what i ate, where it was from, blood types among other things.

They called my house and asked for my fish. I did NOT want to just toss that fish away, so I was surely going to let them have it. They thanked me quite a few times, on how this one dead fish was going to help them set limits, and understand better the habits of the tarpon in our waters.

SORRY FOR HELPING.

I am having a re-creation mount of it made by a man in morehead city, NC. He has done some great work, and i cant wait to get it back.


5) If you think it is a "shame" or "a waste" that i killed that fish.

Maybe you dont know the whole story. That fish had a 8/0 owner live bait hook, and two #4 trebbles in its throat. If i would have let that fish go, it would have died in a matter of days of starvation.

I would rather not have him just go and die for no reason, if i can donate him to someone else that is going to use him for studies.

I would not even have thought about killing him, if he wasnt as big as he was.

Alot of people say they would have beached him, and released him. But the truth of the matter is, there is a VERY, VERY slim chance that a fish that big would survive.

One: putting that much stress on an old fish in the first place is a big risk.

Two: Bringing one onto the sand, out of the water, and having its slime, and sand washed through its gills, is almost gauranteed death.



Why do people keep bringing it up? and then slander me for it still being a topic.

I HAVE NO IDEA.


But do not blame me for talking about my tarpon, when it is clearly other people that keep bringing it up. 

I am a modest person, and pretty shy until you get to know me. I am not rude, loud, or obnoxious, unless it is forced upon me by many people that are slandering me for reasons that they dont even know the half of.



To be quite honest, I'd be happy if no one ever brought up that fish ever again. For the simple are pure fact that I have to deal with so much BS about it.



And to all the ones who slandered me, for no apparent reason...

You turned an amazing thing that happened, into something that I almost wish didnt happen. Congratulations, you sucked the fun out of life. 




Now, I think that has covered all the bases.

I don't know any nicer way to put what I needed to say.

You got any problems, call me and talk real men to men.


(252) 241-9156 phone is on all day.



 



Jesse Of Bogue here,

saying


LET THAT BE THAT


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I type how I talk, cant putta accent but oh well. Just as soon ppl type how they talk that way if ya meet em ya know who ur dealin with. If its unprofessional i really dont care. Not pullin rank cause i aint got any to pull but i have a college degree and a good job, the our companies clients hardly use good grammer and spelling as well. While i dont work for a billion dollar company, and probly not a million dollar either as far as I know, I do know that bills are paid and money is made, people understand me, i understand them and people that 75% of the people that ive received emails from (for work) that spelled perfectly and used perfect grammer and punctuation AND talked the same way turned out to be 100% Grade A tofu eatin @$$*o*es... Tired of hearing bout it. I cant understand perfection in typing or talking half the time because I dont hear it everyday. If it aint broke dont fix it. Granted Matts posts were a little tough its cool. This jargin of "shows lack of intelligence I hear is BS too! Just ONE example...A guy my dad works with/for some is one of the best brick masons ive ever seen. He can spell his name but cant write a lick or read blue prints, yet a geneous( yeah i spelled it wrong probly). I dont mean to get so ruffled but Im sick and tired of hearing about it, generally from people that have white collar jobs with nothing else better to do than critique other peoples lives. 


Shootah (shooter) you'sa mights bes from dah souf' (south) but yousa ainta gots no's suthun (southern) axsint (ascent).


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Dang, haven't been over here in a while and it's deja vu - all over again.

Where's the <yawn> emoticon.  

Killing the fish is no biggy as NTKG said. Survival was unlikely, IMO If a big ol hammerhead was around, he would have been supper. 

State record is cool but it does come with an *. Largest 'poon killed & weighed, not caught. But a fine catch ne'r-the-less.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

some feelings you just cant share with others no matter how hard you try to explain it to them. nearly all of us have NOT caight a record fish, so we dont know what it is like. its easy for the haters to say, "you should have released it.". but in reality, if it was their fish, theyd prolly keep it and take the record. and they cant say that they would release a possible record fish because they havent been in that situation yet. Its called jealousy. Me? id keep the fish if it was close to a record. who wouldn't. im happy for you.

Comparing fishermen is really unfair. there is soo much luck involved that its unfair to compare them. i think thats where the jealousy comes from. they think, if my bait was in that spot at that time then the record would be mine. skill can only get you so far in fishing. it definitely helps to be able to cast further, work a lure better, or anything else. but if there are no fish around your bait, well then it kinda makes catching one difficult. 

once again congrats on the tarpon. ill shoot you a message on windows messenger sometime.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think everybody's had their say here. This thread is going to bed. And any new threads started on the subject will be yanked.

Spring can't get here soon enough...


----------

